# Direct X Spiele für den Mac



## syprix (5. Oktober 2010)

*Direct X Spiele für den Mac*

Hallo Leute,

mich interessiert es wie Valve auf Steam Spiele die Direct X nutzen für den Mac bereit stellen kann?

Ich weiß das Direct X von Microsoft ist und von denen auch geschützt ist. Eine Nutzung mit einer anderen Software wie Linux oder OSX somit rechtlich nicht möglich ist.

Wie werden nun also die Spiele für OSX bereit gestellt?
Wird es damit in Zukunft auch möglich sein "alle" Spiele unter Linux zu spielen und gibt es Grafisch nachteile gegenüber den gleichen Spielen unter Windows?

Danke und Gruß

Syprix


----------



## th_h_hexley (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Direct X Spiele für den Mac*



syprix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich interessiert es wie Valve auf Steam Spiele die Direct X nutzen für den Mac bereit stellen kann?
> 
> ...


Wie Valve es bei den eigenen Spielen macht, weiss ich nicht. Bei anderen ist es von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich. EA nutzt Cider, das DirectX in OpenGL übersetzt, wenn man sich die installierten Spiele-Pakete ansieht, findet man darin, Windows-typische Verzeichnisse. Blizzard entwickelt parallel native Versionen. Andere Hersteller lizensieren ihre Spiele an Firmen wie Aspyr und Feral, die sich auf die Portierung von Windows-Spielen auf Mac OS X spezialisiert haben (z.B. Civilization IV).

edit: Bei Technologien wie Cider gibt es Leistungseinbussen, weil zusätzliche Übersetzungsarbeit hinzukommt.


----------



## syprix (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Direct X Spiele für den Mac*

Sind die Spiele denn wenn die übersetzt sind oder auch wie Blzzard es macht von der grafischen Qualität her schlechter als Direct X ? 

Könnte man schon davon Sprechen das es bei Spielen einen Trend gibt weg von Windows und Direct X ?

Wie sieht das ganze in Richtung Linux aus, übersetzt die Community auch Spiele für das Open Source System?


----------



## th_h_hexley (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Direct X Spiele für den Mac*



syprix schrieb:


> Sind die Spiele denn wenn die übersetzt sind oder auch wie Blzzard es macht von der grafischen Qualität her schlechter als Direct X ?


Kann ich so nicht sagen, da ich mich zu wenig mit den Möglichkeiten von DirectX und OpenGL befasse.
Generell kann ich aber sagen, dass Spiele bei mir unter Windows mit höheren Grafikdetails flüssiger laufen als unter Mac OS X. 



> Könnte man schon davon Sprechen das es bei Spielen einen Trend gibt weg von Windows und Direct X ?


Ich denke nicht. Die meisten Entwickler setzen auf Windows und DirectX. Mac OS X ist zwar etwas interessanter geworden, da der Marktanteil stetig wächst, allerdings sind etwa 2/3 aller Macs Notebooks, daher nur beschränkt spieletauglich.



> Wie sieht das ganze in Richtung Linux aus, übersetzt die Community auch Spiele für das Open Source System?


Linux ist ein zu kleiner Markt, um für die meisten Entwickler interessant zu sein. Deshalb wird man sich hier mit WINE behelfen müssen.


----------



## syprix (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Direct X Spiele für den Mac*

Alles Klaro, ich danke dir


----------



## Onlinestate (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Direct X Spiele für den Mac*

Der vollständigkeit halber.
Valve hat die Source-Engine auf OpenGL portiert.

Generell kann man nicht davon reden, dass die Entwicklung weg von DirectX geht. Grund dafür ist, dass das OpenGL Konsortium etwas den Anschluss verpasst hatte und diverse Entwickler den Umgang einfach komplizierter finden. Die aktuellen Versionen haben den Abstand zwar verkleinert, aber noch nicht aufgeschlossen. Anfangs war die Situation noch umgekehrt und Microsoft musste die Entwickler mit Geld dazu locken auf DirectX umzusteigen. Aber mittlerweile ist einfach das Know How vorhanden und aufgrund der Marktdominanz von Windows gibts nicht wirklich einen Grund zum Umstieg. Zudem ist DirectX ja auch viel mehr als bloß Direct3D. Größtenteils gibts auch offene Alternativen, aber die hinken auch idR hinterher.
[Prinzipiell ist die Arbeit in Gremien immer extrem schwierig und langwierig, da macht die Khronos-Gruppe keine Ausnahme]

Der Grund weshalb OpenGL oftmals langsamer sind, liegt vor allem auch daran, dass die OpenGl-Treiber nicht so exzessiv optimiert sind (weil sich das für ATi/nVidia nicht so auszahlt wie die Optimierung von DirectX Treibern).

Wine kann sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Mac verwendet werden, um DirectX Anwendungen laufen zu lassen. So unglaublich und bemerkenswert überhaupt die Tatsache ist, dass es überhaupt in dem Umfang funktioniert, so enttäuschend ist oftmals das Ergebnis. Manche Anwendungen laufen exzellent, andere überhaupt nicht. Vor allem DirectX10 und 11 machen da Probleme.


----------

